# 1990 toyota 4runner 4sale



## snapper5oh (Jan 10, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i have a 1990 toyota 4runner 4wd 3.o v6 automatic transmissionbrand new transmission and transfer case paid 2600. it was built by action transmission and installed by them. the 4runner has 209000 miles on it. four door. after market rims and 31 inch a/t tires. 

needs porportional valve for brakes. if bought needs to be towed. if dont have towing capabilities avaliable i dont mind working something out to get it to your house. the truck runs great. but u cant stop in it thats why im selling it for so little. also i need to sell before i leave for bootcamp.

selling for 1900 or best offer. 



please call 850-941-1242 or 850-454-5627


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

wow you've been a member for less than 30 minutes and have made 7 post in 7 different parts of the forum......all 7 trying to sell your truck. the damn porn spammers aren't even that bad


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe Chris will catch it and just delete them all til he figures out where to post it.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *SharkSlayer (1/10/2008)*Dude.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Post a picture..

im interested


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

FI DOLLA oke


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

:Flipbird


----------

